# Hello from a new member



## brewd (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi all,

Been lurking for a week absorbing the heaps of great info here.

Have ordered a Niche grinder + asked BB to put aside an ACS Minima for me (which are due in stock soon-ish I think). Super excited to get up and running making some *real* coffee.

Currently own a Delonghi BTC machine which just got back from repair. I've decided BTC is no longer for me after learning here that it's possible to make top quality espresso at home with the right skills and equipment, so the Delonghi will go up for sale soon.

Currently on my shopping list:



Wifi timer plug


Scales


Bottomless E61 portafilter (can anyone recommend any for use with a Minima?)


Tamper


Cookamesh for tray/cup warmer


Some new mugs


Tamping mat


Essential Waitrose water


Will be making 2-3 drinks per day, 1-2 of which would be milk drinks.

I have a few questions to get started, any input would be appreciated:



Does anyone know how often it's necessary to descale a machine such as the Minima when using machine-friendly bottled water?


Would descaling with hard tap water be appropriate, sounds like a decent volume of water is needed for the flushing.


How often do people backflush?


Is it ok to leave the service boiler on for 9 hours per day?


Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome  exciting times ahead for you!

I wouldn't think you'd need to descale if using the right bottled water.

When I had my R58 I back-flushed daily (not with cleaner).

My machines have always been on for 10-12 hours a day.


----------



## AnonDC (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi im new too.


----------



## Ljandal (Aug 31, 2019)

Very envious of the Niche, am looking out for a Super Jolly myself! A few good ideas there for my own shopping list too, thank you.


----------



## ASDevon (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi

New as well and envious of the Niche choice, would be good to see a report on how you find it as thinking of taking the plunge myself.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

ASDevon said:


> Hi
> New as well and envious of the Niche choice, would be good to see a report on how you find it as thinking of taking the plunge myself.


Also loads of reviews and personal experiences of the Niche. Just have a quick look and all your questions should be answered.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## brewd (Jun 24, 2019)

ASDevon said:


> Hi
> 
> New as well and envious of the Niche choice, would be good to see a report on how you find it as thinking of taking the plunge myself.


 Welcome. The Niche has been great for my purposes. However, I'm not in the position to compare it to anything else as it's the first grinder I've owned!

It's great for single doses. Weight in vs weight out is practically identical, you only need to weight beans on the way in.


----------

